# A-Koi, B-Koi, C-Koi?



## hergen (30. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Albino  Graskarpfen*

hallo auch ich bin neu hier habe da mal so eine frage wollte mir neue kois kaufen nun stand da geschrieben a koi b koi c koi die verkäufer konnten mir keine antwort geben was das für unterschiede sind wollen eben nur verkaufen


----------



## Wuzzel (30. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Albino  Graskarpfen*

lol .... das is ja lustig... 
Da würde ich keinen einzigen Fisch kaufen. 
Weiß auch nicht immer alles, aber wenn ein Kunde von mir ne Frage hat, dann beantworte ich die nachdem ich mich schlau gemacht habe. 

Wuzzel


----------



## hergen (30. Jan. 2008)

*AW: A-Koi, B-Koi, C-Koi?*

das habe ich mir auch gedacht ,werde morgen mal wo anders hin fahren
die auch ein Plan haben will ich hoffen


----------



## Wuzzel (30. Jan. 2008)

*AW: A-Koi, B-Koi, C-Koi?*

Die Koi willste aber wohl nicht etwa jetzt schon in den Teich setzen !?


----------



## hergen (30. Jan. 2008)

*AW: A-Koi, B-Koi, C-Koi?*

wasser ist in ordnung nicht zu kalt 10 grad 
aber ich werde sie erstmal in der Garage  unterbringen 3000 liter becken,
soll später als pflanzenfilter dienen.


----------



## Olli.P (30. Jan. 2008)

*AW: A-Koi, B-Koi, C-Koi?*

Hi,


bei 10° Wassertemp. setzt man doch keine Fische um..... 

Ich hab das schon mal bei 15° Teichtemp. versucht und selbst da hat der Koi nach ca. 15Min. auf dem Rücken geschwommen 

War eine eigene Nachzucht. Den hab ich dann schnell wieder ins Aq gepackt. 

Und nun ist er der größte von der eigenen Nachzucht

Wie hoch ist denn die Wassertemp. in dem Becken/Teich wo die Koi herkommen sollen????


----------



## Wuzzel (30. Jan. 2008)

*AW: A-Koi, B-Koi, C-Koi?*

Auch wenn das Wetter derzeit megawarm ist.... mit dem einsetzen von fischen würde ich noch warten. Du ersparst den fischen unnötig stress und dir ersparst du ausfälle. 

Wuzzel


----------



## hergen (30. Jan. 2008)

*AW: A-Koi, B-Koi, C-Koi?*

in meiner Garage ist es 15 - 20 grad ist immer fussbodenheizung an prima sache.in diesem becken schwimmen schon 2 kois die ich später in meinen teich schwimmen lassen will .

Muss euch recht geben Wuzzel und Olaf es ist noch zu früh



aber nun weiss ich immer noch nicht was eim A Koi oder B Koi ist


----------



## Annett (30. Jan. 2008)

*AW: A-Koi, B-Koi, C-Koi?*

N'abend.

Ich gehe davon aus, dass es sich um eine Art "Qualitätsbezeichung" handelt.
Schließlich ist A bei gleicher Fisch-Größe immer am teuersten, oder?

Ich persönlich hab das bisher aber eher bei den Thailandkois gesehen und nicht bei den Japanern....

Mal sehen was Rainer sagt, wenn er das Thema liest.


----------



## fischfarm-schubert (31. Jan. 2008)

*AW: A-Koi, B-Koi, C-Koi?*

A, B, C ist natürlich ein Qualitätsbezeichnung.
Jeder Züchter hat allerdings ne andere Meinung was A oder B ist.
In Japan nennen sie das dann SQ, MQ, HQ, VHQ (Standart-Quality bis Very High Quality) oder Show-Quality
In Israel nennen sie das dann A, B, Better oder Handpick-Quality
Jetzt ist das Kaufverhalten und der Geschmack in den Ländern aber auch unterschiedlich.
Ich habe aus Japan schon SQ Standart-Quality bekommen, die für Deutsche Kunden super waren, da die meisten Deutschen nach dem Aussehen des derzeitigen Fisches kaufen und nicht danach, wie er mal aussehen könnte. Ich habe aber aus Japan auch schon VHQ (sehr hohe Qualität) bekommen, die hier praktisch unverkäuflich waren, wie z.B. blaße Kohaku, die aber vielelicht das Potential haben, mal schöne Kohaku zu werden.
Bei anderen Züchtern kann es aber schon wieder andersrum sein.
Am Besten ist sowieso, sich den Fisch anzusehen und sich den Koi zu kaufen, der einem gefällt. Der Fisch soll ja vor allem dem Kunden gefallen und da ist es egal ob irgendwelche Profis behaupten, der ist toll oder ne Grotte.


----------



## hergen (31. Jan. 2008)

*AW: A-Koi, B-Koi, C-Koi?*

da bedanke ich mich erstmal . 

was für ein Fisch ich mir auch kaufe ist mir egal haupsache gesund und er gefällt mir


----------



## naturteichtante (23. Feb. 2008)

*AW: A-Koi, B-Koi, C-Koi?*

Moin,

natürlich ist das eine Qualitätsbezeichnung. Die C-Ware landet auf dem Tisch in Asien. Nen Koi ist ja eigentlich nichts weiter als nen bunter Karpfen. Ich habe letztes Jahr einen jungen "Tancho" aus dem B-Becken gekauft. 

Als ich nachfragte bekam ich auch gleich die passende Antwort. Der gehört da eigentlich nicht hin in die B-Sortierung. Hab den Burschen trotzdem gekauft. Das ist doch ne echte Aussage. 

Die A-Burschen als Japankoi sind schon richtig teuer als Jungfisch -ich hoffe mein "Platinum" taucht im Frühjahr wieder auf ...

Irgendwann stellt sich ja auch die Frage, was die als Nachkommen produzieren in so einer Karpfen und Goldfischgemeinschaft? 

Lg
Tante


----------

